# Logiciel de gravitation sur Mac OS 7



## devin plompier (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis à la recherche d'un équivalent OS X d'un vieux logiciel que j'avais à l'époque sur OS 7. Je ne me souviens plus du nom (comprenez, j'avais 6 ou 7 ans).
Ce logiciel permettais de créer des systèmes stellaires, on créait des planètes dont on pouvais choisir la vitesse et la position initiales, la masse, j'en passe et des meilleures. Bien sur, tout cela était en 2D, et incroyablement bien ficelé et fluide. Je me souviens de longues heures passées à créer des systèmes de plus en plus complexes...
Bon, trêve de sentimentalisme inutile; quelqu'un voit-il de quoi je parle ? Pouvez-vous au moins me donner le nom de ce logiciel antique ?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2011)

Ce logiciel, ça doit être "Gravitation LTD", dont la version 5 tourne parfaitement sous Mac OS 9.2.2, et procure parfois un complément de chauffage non négligeable à mon bureau par le biais du G3 à 500 Mhz de mon PowerBook "Pismo" ! 





Par contre, il plante (freeze complet) sous "Classic", et s'il ne plante pas sous Basilisk, par contre, dès qu'on clique sur Run, l'écran se vide totalement (la version 5 du moins, mais elle est donnée pour tourner sous OS 8.1 minimum, et sous Basilisk, j'émule un 7.1, un 7.5.5 et un 7.6.1, donc ). Si j'ai un moment, je testerais sous SheepShaver, des fois que  Là, je suis en 8.6.

A ma connaissance, il n'a pas d'équivalent sous OS X (son développement semble bien s'être arrêté en 1997 à cette version 5), donc, SheepShaver reste le dernier espoir de le faire tourner sous OS X.

EDIT : Bon, j'ai testé sous SheepShaver (Mac OS 8.6), il se lance, tourne  un moment, mais plante au bout de quelques révolutions.




Comme il n'y a pas de version OS X, on va déménager dans "Classic Mac", où ce topic sera plus à sa place.


----------



## devin plompier (10 Mars 2011)

Merci, c'est en effet ce logiciel.
Quel dommage qu'il ne soit plus développé aujourd'hui.
Je vais essayer de trouver un autre logiciel de gravitation qui soit développé sur OS X. Si je trouve, je tiens au courant...


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2011)

Recherche du côté des piles HyperCard.
Il y avait un truc approchant, un peu plus fouillé dans mon esprit. Je n'ai plus souvenir du nom en revanche*:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Recherche du côté des piles HyperCard.
> Il y avait un truc approchant, un peu plus fouillé dans mon esprit. Je n'ai plus souvenir du nom en revanche*:rose:



Des piles Hypercard sous X ? :affraid:

Quant à Gravitation Ltd, ne t'y trompe pas, c'est une vraie simulation scientifique, pas une fantaisie, plus fouillé sous Hypercard, je pense que techniquement, c'est tout bonnement impossible !


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2011)

Ben nan pas sous X
Mais HyperCard tourne correctement avec Classic et SS ! :rateau: Contrairement au soft original !

Je ne sais pas si tu te souviens (mais en fait j'en suis sûr), mais il y avait des piles qui étaient développées par des gens très compétents. 
C'était pas forcément des trucs comme moi je faisais :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2011)

Quand je parlais d'impossibilité technique, je parlais d'Hypercard, faire avec Hypercard ce que fait ce logiciel est impossible, il a été développé en C, puis optimisé en assembleur, sur mon Pismo 500, sous OS 9 natif, il est capable d'afficher plus de 120 frames/s en calculant et affichant les trajectoires de plus de 12 corps célestes, en tenant compte de toutes les interactions gravifiques (donc, en résolvant en continu les équations solutionnant une multitude de problèmes à trois corps, problèmes qui, je te le rappelle n'admettent pas de solution générale, mais uniquement des solutions particulières qui doivent être reconsidérées à chaque évolution du système). Aucun langage interprété ne pourrait parvenir à ce résultat à cette vitesse.

De plus, ce qu'on ne voit pas sur les copies d'écran, c'est le module d'initiation du problème, qui permet pour chaque corps céleste simulé de préciser taille, masse, vitesse et incidence initiale. seul l'aspect tri-dimentionnel n'est pas pris en compte, mais là, ce n'est plus un G3 qu'il faudrait, même un core i7 de haut de gamme serait à la peine, je pense.

Ah, j'oubliais, c'est aussi censé tourner sur un 68K, avec ou sans 68882 (deux versions de l'applications), faudra que je regarde ce qu'il donne sur mon Duo 230


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2011)

Bon, j'étais à la ramasse là.
Si ton logiciel fait tout ça, effectivement les piles HC auxquelles je pense ne sont pas du tout à ce niveau.
Moi c'était des trucs prédéfinis (mais vachement plus joli que ton truc !!!  ), et généralement plutôt le système solaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, j'étais à la ramasse là.
> Si ton logiciel fait tout ça, effectivement les piles HC auxquelles je pense ne sont pas du tout à ce niveau.
> Moi c'était des trucs prédéfinis (mais vachement plus joli que ton truc !!!  ), et généralement plutôt le système solaire.



Ah non, là, c'est dynamique, tu vois ça tourner en temps réel (en accéléré, plutôt, même), tu peux lui faire tracer les trajectoires, pour suivre l'évolution dans le temps (en rouge sur mon 2ème screenshot), et le système, c'est toi qui le compose ! 

Tiens, dans le ouikeinde, je fais une vidéo, pour rire !


----------



## fegalma (13 Mars 2011)

Deux des élèves du gymnase de Chamblandes à Pully a fait leur TM là-dessus,

Voilà ce que ça donne:

http://gycham.educanet2.ch/java/anims/gravitation2/


et pour en savoir plus sur les élèves qui ont développé cela, c'est par ici!

http://www.gravitation.fr.st/

Have fun guys!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2011)

Bon, ben la vidéo, c'est mort pour ce WE (de m&#8230 ! Mon PM vient de me lâcher, mon fils m'a sauvé la vie, en me passant son Mac Mini (depuis qu'il a son MacBook Pro Core i5, le Mac mini ne servait quasiment plus), mais du coup plus de scanner (c'est un SCSI :sick, 320 Go de disque en moins en combinant deux disques externe, j'arrive à à peu près tout caser, mais la sauvegarde des vidéos devient l'original des vidéos &#8230; Sans sauvegarde. En fait, j'ai plein de disques &#8230; Mais internes, et pas assez de bridges pour les utiliser tous &#8230; Il y en a trois qui restent au chômage.

Quand j'aurais remis toutes mes affaires en place, je vous la ferais cette vidéo, promis !


----------



## Skittou (4 Août 2011)

Ce logiciel était vraiment superbe, très amusant à utiliser, et très didactique, un excellent souvenir, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une version pour OS X!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2011)

Skittou a dit:


> Ce logiciel était vraiment superbe, très amusant à utiliser, et très didactique, un excellent souvenir, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas une version pour OS X!!



D'où l'intérêt de garder un vieux Mac dans un coin : moi, je peux le faire tourner (vite) sur mon PowerBook G3/500 et (très légèrement moins vite) sur mon PowerBook Duo 230 (68030 à 33 Mhz) !


----------



## devin plompier (21 Janvier 2012)

Sinon, le logiciel avait été développé pour le système 6 ? Parce que j'utilise depuis peu Mini vMac qui me permet d'émuler ce système, et j'arrive à faire tourner pas mal de programmes dessus. Donc si une version Système 6 existe, je prends !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2012)

Sous système 6, à priori, non, il est annoncé pour 7.0.x minimum, et processeur 68020. Par contre, je testerais sous Basilisk (j'en ai un en 7.5.5) histoire de voir si l'émulateur le supporte. Je te tiens au courant (là, faut que j'y aille, on m'attend).

EDIT 17H46 : Bon, je viens de tester sous Basilisk, sur mon MBP, ça tourne au poil sous 7.5.5, mais c'est plus lent que sur mon Pismo 500 (mais bon, ça reste largement plus rapide que sur les bécanes de l'époque) !


----------



## devin plompier (23 Janvier 2012)

Quelles dimensions d'écran tu utilises ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2012)

devin plompier a dit:


> Quelles dimensions d'écran tu utilises ?



Pour le Pismo comme sous Basilisk : 1024x768, 256 couleurs pour Basilisk (Rom de PowerBook Duo230), millions de couleurs sur le Pismo.


----------



## devin plompier (23 Janvier 2012)

Et Gravitation LTD marche avec ces dimensions ? Parce que chez moi, je suis obligé de passer en 640x480, sinon il me dit qu'il n'a pas assez de mémoire. Pourtant, selon les recommandations de mémoire je lui en alloue assez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par "assez" ? Là, sur le Pismo (sous OS 9.2.2 natif, je ne me souviens pas l'avoir essayé sous Classic &#8230; Le Pismo est sous Tiger, normalement), il tourne depuis mon précédent post, en 1024x768 avec 16 Mo d'attribué. je ne me souviens plus combien je lui ai mis sous Basilisk (sous 7.5.5), mais il me semble bien que c'est pareil.


----------



## devin plompier (23 Janvier 2012)

Ah ben en fait, j'ai alloué 16 Mo comme toi et ça fonctionne. Donc fausse alerte.


----------

